# Folders/Albums



## lisa.tortella (Apr 22, 2020)

How do I get an album in two separate folders in LRCC ?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 22, 2020)

How do you get a person in two rooms at the same time? You can’t. You can make an album with the same name in another folder, but that will be an album with the same name,  not the same album.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 22, 2020)

To  clarify,  Lightroom is no longer called  LRCC.   The version that puts all of your images in the cloud is called simply Lightroom.   The version that resides on the Desktop with access to the cloud is called. Lightroom Classic. I presume you are referencing Lightroom (Cloudy) as that  is the only version with albums.

These Folders are not the same as folders on a computer but  Folders in a file cabinet Folders in a file cabinet contain files  but there the similarity ends.   Just like you can belong to the Lions club, Kwannis, Rotary and your church, your images can be members of different albums.  Your church is a part of a larger group called religion andLions club, Kwannis, and  Rotary are part a a group called clubs .  Zhou can be a member of all 4  without having to change where zu live.  Where your images live in the cloud is hidden from the user.   But you can create groups and albums that contain  the same image.


----------



## lisa.tortella (Apr 22, 2020)

Thank you,
So, if I want to have an album in three different folders, I make three copies of that album and place them in the folders ?


----------



## clee01l (Apr 22, 2020)

lisa.tortella said:


> Thank you,
> So, if I want to have an album in three different folders, I make three copies of that album and place them in the folders ?


You can do this.  But I wonder why you thing you need three copies of the same album.  You might explain as this seems highly unusual.  It might help to reconsider your ideas on organization.  I as an example have no folders,  just Albums .   
Three identically named albums in different folders will stop being identical as soon as you assigns a new image to membership to one and not the others .   Are you taking advantage of the filter options and keywords for your images?


----------



## lisa.tortella (Apr 22, 2020)

I visited three national parks in three different states in three different years.  I want them to show up in a folder of a state (Colorado) all the other albums showing what all I did in that state.  I also want to have a separate folder (National Parks) which includes an album for each national park that I have visited.  Maybe another folder for all the pictures I took in a each calendar year.  So, if I visited Rocky Mountain NP in 2019, I want that album in Folder 2019, Folder Colorado and Folder national parks


----------



## clee01l (Apr 22, 2020)

lisa.tortella said:


> I visited three national parks in three different states in three different years.  I want them to show up in a folder of a state (Colorado) all the other albums showing what all I did in that state.  I also want to have a separate folder (National Parks) which includes an album for each national park that I have visited.  Maybe another folder for all the pictures I took in a each calendar year.  So, if I visited Rocky Mountain NP in 2019, I want that album in Folder 2019, Folder Colorado and Folder national parks


I see your issue.  For me Colorado should be its own album.  But it also ought to have a "Colorado" Keyword. Rocky Mountain NP should also have a "Colorado" keyword and a "Rocky Mountain NP" keyword as well. A National Park folder could contain albums for each National park.  

Lightroom provides special collections using the Capture date and the ability to drill down by year, then month to a specific specific date. So you do not need separate "Date" folders.

Now if I wanted to find the "Rocky Mountain NP" photos taken in 2019, I would select the 2019 special dated collection and use the filter bar at the top of the screen and search for the keyword phrase "Rocky Mountain NP"


----------



## lisa.tortella (Apr 22, 2020)

In Apple Photos I see "keyword"
Where is it in Lightroom


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 23, 2020)

Starting on page 84 of your Edit Like a Pro book the following pages cover how to add keywords, and then how to search on metadata (which includes keywords).


----------

